# Porridge.



## KateR (Aug 30, 2010)

I love the stuff but I read in Balance Magazine that it wasn't a good idea for T2s and as I was having a hard time keeping my levels down then I stopped eating it. Now I've seen several mentions of it on here and wonder if the info was misleading. What do you all think?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Kate.
I eat porridge but have to be very careful with the portion size otherwise I can spike quite high.

I now only use the sachets of porridge you can buy as on one occasion I felt I was being good and tested at 11.x after a fasting of 5.x.

I do find though its the best breakfast for getting me through the morning without the munchies kicking in, and is good prior to exercise too.


----------



## cherrypie (Aug 30, 2010)

I find that if I eat a small portion of porridge and add berries seeds and chopped nuts to it then I do not spike but if I eat the porridge without anything to balance it out then I spike.
It really is trial and error for all of us.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2010)

When I was first diagnosed and finding out what sends my numbers through the roof I was having Weetabix for breakfast and it was disastrous, so I switched to porridge and have had no problems with it. It seems to affect different folks in different ways. I don't know if it makes any difference but I have mine with a little salt and lots of black pepper, the Scot's way! I once made a mistake and got a box of Oats-So-Simple with maple syrup  it took me a week to get over the high, plus it was quite revolting stuff when you're used to the savoury version. These days I vary my breakfasts with things like home made yoghurt and berries or a grill up. I'm slowly getting more adventurous as I discover what I can have always, what I can have sometimes and what I can have - well - never. It's a long slow learning process we all have to go through. Wouldn't it be nice if we were all the same and could have a one-size-fits-all solution?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 30, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> When I was first diagnosed and finding out what sends my numbers through the roof I was having Weetabix for breakfast and it was disastrous, so I switched to porridge and have had no problems with it. It seems to affect different folks in different ways. I don't know if it makes any difference but I have mine with a little salt and lots of black pepper, the Scot's way! I once made a mistake and got a box of Oats-So-Simple with maple syrup  it took me a week to get over the high, plus it was quite revolting stuff when you're used to the savoury version. These days I vary my breakfasts with things like home made yoghurt and berries or a grill up. I'm slowly getting more adventurous as I discover what I can have always, what I can have sometimes and what I can have - well - never. It's a long slow learning process we all have to go through. Wouldn't it be nice if we were all the same and could have a one-size-fits-all solution?




I have never thought of putting pepper in as a scot, I am excited now, i like the salt in my porridge, but i also like black pepper...........

Thanks fo the idea Alison........


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 30, 2010)

I was told I should eat weetabix and porridge too. The weetabix x 2 with no sugar sent me very high too. 

I do have sometimes oat so simple with cinammon and this seems fine, but avoid the golden syrup and almond and honey now completely.

I do think proper porridge overall is the best though. Good point about the berries etc, I forgot to mention I have blueberries, strawberries etc on mine too.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm told there's research which shows that cinnamon can help lower blood sugars. As you'll see from the link DUK aren't exactly enthusiastic, but I have a diabetic friend where I work who says he's been using it for a couple of years now and it does seem to work for him. I'm off to buy some later, my problem is knowing what to do with it, I don't think it will go too well with my chicken salad! Do they do a pill version?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 30, 2010)

I use it in lots of things - especially curries, soups, stews etc - as well as on my porridge. i used to love it on rice pudding but thats a no.

...and its great for keeping ants at bay!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 30, 2010)

cherrypie said:


> I find that if I eat a small portion of porridge and add berries seeds and chopped nuts to it then I do not spike but if I eat the porridge without anything to balance it out then I spike.
> It really is trial and error for all of us.



Ditto, but I stick a small banana in (which, in itself can prove unhelpful for some).

When I have tested myself 2hrs after, I'm more often than not still in the 5's or 6's. I don't ever recall having a bad spike afterwards.

But as cherrypie and others have said, it is all trial and error.

Andy


----------



## KateR (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. I shall try a small portion with seeds and nuts and see what happens.


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi KateR,

I'm a non-insulin-dependent Type 2. I keep well away from porridge these days because my testing showed that  - like almost every other cereal - it sent my blood glucose levels into double figures.

It's bacon and tomatoes -sometimes with a fried egg or omlette - for me usually these days. Alternatively, yoghurt with berry fruits. My testing has shown me that sort of breakfast does hardly anything to raise my blood glucose levels.

Best wishes - John


----------

